# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  IRIS (Individual Robotic Intelligence System), Roboteam Ltd., Tel-Aviv, Israel

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Roboteam Ltd.

Home page - robo-team.com/products/systems/iris

----------


## Airicist

IRIS (Concept Model)
October 9, 2013




> The IRIS (Individual Robotic Intelligence System) is an ultra-light weight, fast deployable, extremely ruggedized hand-carried unmanned system. It is designed to support several units such as SWAT Teams, public safety, military and law enforcement. The IRIS can enter small and confined spaces, above or underground, to explore dangerous areas relaying intelligence and reconnaissance information in real time. Using cameras and the microphone, suited for day and night operations, the IRIS operators are able to quickly access the hazards of dangerous situations from a safe distance, allowing the IRIS to be our first line of defense ahead of human or canine forces. The hand-carried system is controlled by the Ruggedized Operator Control Unit (the ROCU) – a high resolution, handheld, touch-screen operator console with gamepad controllers.

----------

